# NewBe needs new awning..advice please



## Sendmesunshine (May 5, 2017)

_So, we have a 22'sunline tagalong, and the recent rainstorms, and wind destroyed our awning ; (  . My bf is pretty handy when it comes to fixing things, but can anyone offer advice on just how difficult it would be for him to replace ?  I live in Northeast pa, so my second question is I'd like good quality but a reasonable honest price for purchasing the awning, advice dealer/seller u can suggest?....please any advice on any of this would be helpful!  very bad year and this is close to the last straw for me! Would we be better off hiring someone professional to do this?_


----------



## C Nash (May 5, 2017)

Did it ruin all the fabric and hardware.  I have replaced them and it is not a bad job but do need two people.  Most any reputable rv service center should be able to get what you need


----------

